# supernoodles



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

are they the type of food to help lose weight?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i think theres better food for you out there than processed rubbish.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

You need to look at the bigger picture. Losing weight requires a calorie defecit.

You need to work out your daily calorie requirements first and then ensure you consume 500 calories below that number to create the defecit. Only then can you really decide whether the noodles will fit into your calorie requirements.


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

yeah thats what i thought, but i have always wondered about them and what there purpose is lol


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> You need to look at the bigger picture. Losing weight requires a calorie defecit.
> 
> You need to work out your daily calorie requirements first and then ensure you consume 500 calories below that number to create the defecit. Only then can you really decide whether the noodles will fit into your calorie requirements.


how do i work that out?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

wjames said:


> yeah thats what i thought, but i have always wondered about them and what there *purpose* is lol


Supernoodles have no purpose other than to trick thick women into thinking that because they have 'light' in the titlle they are actually eating something healthy and not ****, processed within an inch of its life and then covered in fake flavours.

My Mrs eats loads of the ****ing things, I wont buy them anymore. Told her if shes wants to eat processed crap like that she can buy it herself.


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

My Mrs eats loads of the ****ing things, I wont buy them anymore. Told her if shes wants to eat processed crap like that she can buy it herself.


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

ok so ive done a bit of googling and found the following

this is based on the following 1lb loss a week

im 6 foot 6

115kg

Daily Nutritional Needs:

Total 3331 Calories

Carbs 1899 Calories = 475	g

Fat 999 Calories = 111	g

Protein 433 Calories = 108	g


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Ben10 said:


> Good Lad! you tell her!
> 
> good to see someone had some balls to man up against his missus! (did it cost you a night on the sofa when you informed her you refuse to buy them anymore)


No, no sofa,

There was no sex though, and i was faced with an angry wife for several days. All for some ****ing supernoodles. Women are strange.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Enough of the Super noodle bashing. Try them next time you have a hangover, a really bad one. Life savers.


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

wjames said:


> ok so ive done a bit of googling and found the following
> 
> this is based on the following 1lb loss a week
> 
> ...


Need to up the protein and drop the carbs


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

BillC said:


> Enough of the Super noodle bashing. Try them next time you have a hangover, a really bad one. Life savers.


Thats when a big old bacon, sausage, egg and black pudding stottie comes in mate.

MMM 4000cals in a bun.


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Need to up the protein and drop the carbs


so if i was to drop the carbs to say 1500? or lower

and

up the protein to 150 or more?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

How much weight do you want to shift? Are you training to build muscle or just lose fat?

A lot of people go for around 100g carbs and at least 150g protein with plenty of healthy fats on top.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

wjames said:


> ok so ive done a bit of googling and found the following
> 
> this is based on the following 1lb loss a week
> 
> ...


Are you a very active person? very muscular? seems a lot of cals to me.

Whats your aim? just drop some flabby stuff? You could have a look at keto diets (no carbs, just protein and fats) I find them very effective, and sticking to keto means i dont eat pizzas! lol

Either way, Way to many carbs IMO.

Up protein to 200-250g (that not a huge amount really, 4 eggs for breaky and a couple of decent sized chicken breast will cover most of that. a decent shake will sort the rest.)

Up fats to around 150g, Good fats, nuts, extra virgin olive oil. Eggs.

Youll probably get some carbs from incidentals like the nuts and veg, (eat lots of green veg) Try and stay clear of anything processed like breads. Spuds/rice are generally considered 'better' sources.

I dont like carbs at all to be honest, especially when cutting. But do use them. Stay clear first thing and last thing IMO.


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

ive tried just gaining muscle, but the end of the day im overweight too by like 5 stone which is never good

im not lazy

i swim 3 times a week ride 10 miles a day mon-friday and around 50 every sunday so i have the cardio side sorted.

just trying to sort the diet out now


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

5 stone over weight? at 6'6" tall. Who told you that??

At 75kg and 6'6" youll be a ****ing been pole. Think peter crouch, DO you really want to look like crouchy? really/>?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I eat on pack a day for a calorie bump with 4 chicken drumsticks pint of milk and lots of bread. Wouldn't go near if i was trying to lose weight though.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol there is 70 grams of carbs in supernoodles but they are not bad as a balanced diet

I went off them for years! But back to having them as snacks again they well nice


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol there is 70 grams of carbs in supernoodles but they are not bad as a balanced diet
> 
> I went off them for years! But back to having them as snacks again they well nice


Only the Curry for me. Anything else tastes like plastic.


----------



## wjames (Mar 15, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> 5 stone over weight? at 6'6" tall. Who told you that??
> 
> At 75kg and 6'6" youll be a ****ing been pole. Think peter crouch, DO you really want to look like crouchy? really/>?


id like to be around 90-100 kg so thatll be 14-15 stone

that would be my base and then buid up from there


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

wjames said:


> are they the type of food to help lose weight?


Lol...

Get some books out and learn about nutrition mate, sorry sounding a little in your face but seriously.

Processed foods aren't nutritious, they've no benefits apart from poor calories.

And I strongly believe in good and bad calories, supernoodles are high in fats which, tbh its noodles shoiuldn't have any, just carbs!

Instead, make your own noodles and add some of your own flavouring (low soya sauce + cayene pepper or something similar with chicken!).


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Only the Curry for me. Anything else tastes like plastic.


1 curry, 1 chicken mixed (its fit) and half a tin of sweet corn :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

supernoodles and a rotisery chicken when working away - decent meal, living the dream


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Grafter said:


> I would rather eat a sock than bring that poor excuse for sustenance to my lips


You've not sniffed one of my bad boys after 16 hours in a work boot


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

zelobinksy said:


> Lol...
> 
> Get some books out and learn about nutrition mate, sorry sounding a little in your face but seriously.
> 
> ...


Boom there's your answer.


----------

